# Magicians in Exodus 7



## Tripel (Sep 13, 2010)

What's the deal with Pharaoh's magicians replicating the signs that God gave to Moses, specifically, the staff turning to a serpent and water turning to blood? Are these illusions or supernatural acts?

I did a search for this on the PB and saw that Joshua asked this question a few years ago, but nobody replied.


----------



## JML (Sep 13, 2010)

*Matthew 24:24*
_"For false christs and false prophets will rise and show great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect."_

It seems Biblically possible for false prophets and the reprobate to perform what would be considered "great signs and wonders." None of which would be outside of the permission of God as seen in Job 1:12:

_"And the LORD said to Satan, “Behold, all that he has is in your power; only do not lay a hand on his person.” So Satan went out from the presence of the LORD."_

Just as God hardened Pharoah's heart. He allowed the signs to be replicated to further harden Pharoah's heart.


----------



## Andres (Sep 13, 2010)

Tripel said:


> I did a search for this on the PB and saw that Joshua asked this question a few years ago, but nobody replied.



people must have just been ignoring Josh on that day. It happens from time to time.


----------



## JM (Sep 13, 2010)

"And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie" 2 Thessalonians 2


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 13, 2010)

If either be true what are the implications? or how would it profit us to know the mechanics of the deception? Either way, slight of hand or supernatural act, their power was shown to be inferior to that of God.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 13, 2010)

Joshua said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > "And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie" 2 Thessalonians 2
> ...


 
Joshua I am curious in your opinion satan has the ability of doing miracles?


----------



## jambo (Sep 13, 2010)

I have always felt the Egyptian magicians were never that bright. When the Nile is turned to blood and no one can drink it, how clever it was to turn any remaining water into blood as well. Likewise with the frogs. When the country is overrun with frogs they produce even more. Surely it would have been better had they been able to turn the blood back into water or remove the frogs, not add to them


----------



## JM (Sep 13, 2010)

Noted.

I understood the passage as such: *strong delusion* — Greek, “the powerful working of error,” answering to the energizing “working of Satan” (2Th_2:9); the same expression as is applied to the Holy Ghost’s operation in believers: “powerful” or “effectual (energizing) working” (Eph_1:19). (JFB)

Barnes gives a couple of examples from Exodus.

And Moses and Aaron did all these wonders before Pharaoh: and the LORD hardened Pharaoh's heart, so that he would not let the children of Israel go out of his land. 
Exodus 11.10

I shouldn't have quoted it because it was a reference to Antichrist (Thess. 2.9) but I thought it was similar.

jm


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 13, 2010)

jambo said:


> I have always felt the Egyptian magicians were never that bright. When the Nile is turned to blood and no one can drink it, how clever it was to turn any remaining water into blood as well. Likewise with the frogs. When the country is overrun with frogs they produce even more. Surely it would have been better had they been able to turn the blood back into water or remove the frogs, not add to them


 
I'm just preaching exodus and this is a point I have come across. They just make things worse. In answer to the question (the OP) - It is one of those things that we cannot definitively know. Apparently it is possible to mesmerise a snake so that it looks like a rod - but as Josh pointed out, the language is clear. Whatever the source of their tricks, Aaron's rod swallowed all of theirs. If Pharaoh had heeded THAT warning, he perhaps had not needed to be swallowed up himself (by the Red sea).


----------



## Cifrado (Sep 13, 2010)

jambo said:


> I have always felt the Egyptian magicians were never that bright. When the Nile is turned to blood and no one can drink it, how clever it was to turn any remaining water into blood as well. Likewise with the frogs. When the country is overrun with frogs they produce even more. Surely it would have been better had they been able to turn the blood back into water or remove the frogs, not add to them


 
The self conceit of a man can cause him to do that which defies God-given reason. In this case it meant trying to increase a (false) sense of self worth. I suppose its why so many people are in Hell.


----------

